#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  hi

## lemya2004

hoi

ik wou ook even zeggen dat ze gelijk hebben je kan zoiezo een voorschot krijgen van de soos,inrichtingskosten word door hun geregeld en eenmalige kledingsgeld voor jou en de kinderen,dus insallah alles zal goed komen.en wat eigenlijk ook kan ,dat doen de meeste blijf van me lijf huizen,is dat je van hun ook wat kan lenen en meestal hebben ze ook wel wat kleren en spulletjes voor de kinderen. je kan me mailen als je nog vragen hebt.
veel succes!!

----------

